# Wireless Network for FreeBSD on virtualbox machine, help?



## teo (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Community

Someone help me to configure the Wireless Network for XFCE desktop on FreeBSD in VirtualBox.

Routing table of FreeBSD system:

`$ netstat -r`

```
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination           Gateway              Flags       Netif         Expire
default               hitronhub.home       UGS         em0
localhost               link#2              UH         lo0
192.xxx.0.2             link#1              U          em0
192.xxx.0.16            ink#1               UHS        lo0

Internet6:
Destination            Gateway             Flags       Netif      Expire
::                      localhost          UGRS        lo0
localhost               link#2              UH         lo0
::ffff:0.0.0.0          localhost          UGRS        lo0
fe80::                   localhost         UGRS        lo0
fe80::%em0              link#1              U          em0
fe80::a00:27ff:fec      link#1             UHS         lo0
fe80::%lo0               link#2             U          lo0
fe80::1%lo0             link#2             UHS         lo0
ff01::%em0             fe80::a00:27ff:fec   U          em0
ff01::%lo0             localhost            U          lo0
ff02::                  localhost          UGRS        lo0
ff02::%em0             fe80::a00:27ff:fec   U          em0
ff02::%lo0             localhost            U          lo0
$
```

Then how do I proceed?


----------



## protocelt (Apr 9, 2015)

teo, I hate to ask, but could you be a little more specific in what your asking? I'm a little confused in your problem description as VirtualBox guests don't have wireless networking. Guests use the host networking through supported networking modes. Networking services support for VirtualBox guests need to be started via your etc/rc.conf file on the host system. If you are unsure of how to set up and configure a VirtualBox guest please see this link for reference: https://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox


----------

